# Pásy má kleklý



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem
znovu se na vás obrátim na pomoc.
Mluví se tady o tanku po bitvě:
"Ted běžím kolem tanku, pásy má kleklý, je vohořelej, bohužel je cejtit spáleninou, blivaninou..."
nerozumím tady slovu kleklý, přijde ze slovesa kleknout? Ale co to tady znamená? Děkuju moc za pomoc
Čau


----------



## kelt

Ahoj,

když nějaké zařízení nebo stroj klekne, přestane fungovat. Tvar přídavného jména vidím poprvé ale nejspíš se jedná o stejný význam, tj přetržené pásy tanku.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, Kelte. To je jasné.


----------



## werrr

Kdyby klekl tank nebo motor, tak bych souhlasil. Ale pokud jde o pásy, chápal bych to spíš obrazně jako pásy pokleslé na zem.


----------



## winpoj

No, nejsem tankista, ale mám dojem, že pásy dotýkající se země jsou u tanku normální stav.
Čili bych spíš souhlasil s Keltem, když jsou pásy "kleklý", tak budou nejspíš přetržené, nebo alespoň vyvléknuté.


----------



## parolearruffate

mh, jako že popadli?


----------



## werrr

winpoj said:


> No, nejsem tankista, ale mám dojem, že pásy dotýkající se země jsou u tanku normální stav.
> Čili bych spíš souhlasil s Keltem, když jsou pásy "kleklý", tak budou nejspíš přetržené, nebo alespoň vyvléknuté.


Normální u tanku je, když pásy obepínají těsně kola. Pokud se pásy přetrhnou, tak se na krajích, kde bývají obvykle vyvýšená kola, svezou k zemi, tj. kleknou. Ono je to víceméně jedno, tak jako tak je to porucha. Jde mi jen o to, že sloveso “kleknout” tu podle mne neznamená “přestat fungovat”, ale “sesunout se k zemi”.


----------



## parolearruffate

Diky všem, kdyby to bylo tak, jak werrr myslí, znělo by to tady ten kleklý trošku... poetické? Anebo ne? Chci říct, přijde to ze slovesa kleknout ne? Klesat na kolena? A to by se normalně pro tank nepoužívalo, že?


----------



## werrr

Ano, je to odvozeno od slovesa „klekat/kleknout“ (nedok./dok.), které znamená „poklesnout na kolena“.

Idiomaticky může „kleknout” také znamenat „přestat fungovat“, ale stejně tak se dá obrazně použít ve smyslu „sesunout se k zemi“. Ani v jednom z těchto významů to moc poeticky nezní, spíše slangově.


----------



## parolearruffate

Dobře, děkuju


----------

